# 1701 bigga bridge build!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay, so I know that I've already got a thread on this one, but the header is a bit missleading......so..
Almost finished captains chair, fairly simply build, just working on cushions.
Also decicded to see how big floor bits would be....
(ps if you want to see other pics of build check out my webpage at chianna47.webs.com )


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy cow, Dude!! You're gonna need a bigger ship!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This will be GOOD! Will you be building a matching scale ship to mount this baby in?

Great work so far!

Regards,
MattL


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I have these action figures (along with the Mego style ST bridge) as well. This is really kewl. Looking forward to seeing progress shots.

Sean


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I've been wondering when someone was gonna do something along these lines...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job, Stephanie! And I haven't seen your website in a while. Great look! 

:wave:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I built one like that for the Mego-scale (1/9) figures back in 1979 using the original studio bridge plans scaled to size. It had working lights and panel displays with clear transparencies for the overhead screens.

Good luck with your build. You've got a great start!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

It's funny you mentioned the blueprints, I downloaded a set, printed them off resized to A4....then looked at them and found the original set was in 1/8 scale!!!....oh for a bigga printer I could have saved myself some time scaling and redrawing the 1/50 paperkit I started with ah well these things are sent to try us!!...
Noticed a couple of errors on my chair (back didn't curve like it should, and front panels should be proud of chairfront)....corrected them and am still working on the cushions...more pics to follow.:wave:
By the way, anyone out there got spare Playmates 9" figures they no longer require....need more bridge crew.
looking for Chekov, Bones, Scotty and Uhuru....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You mean these?


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_c_MaBzzRV2A/Sxs8w_U-fOI/AAAAAAAADcw/6JSsPwDHq4g/s1600-h/originalcast1.jpg


Seems like they're pretty easily aquired. Not too expensive, either

.:wave:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

If it helps for reference, there are a couple builds on youtube, search 'mego bridge' and they should turn up.

edit.
This is the main guy I was thinking of but some depper searching will reveal one or two more people.
http://www.youtube.com/user/trekbridge/videos


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry Kdarcal, not the small figures, but the Larger ones in the cloth uniforms....They are a bit larger than the Mego range....scale out at 1/8 as opposed to Mego's 1/9.....
Just worked on navstation and Chair plinth, what I'm trying to do is get a few bits built so that I can start cleaning up parts all together....
Now all I need is to work out some electronics......:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What a great idea. Certainly a bridge this scale will allow for a lot more detail.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Sorry Kdarcal, not the small figures, but the Larger ones in the cloth uniforms....They are a bit larger than the Mego range....scale out at 1/8 as opposed to Mego's 1/9.....
> Just worked on navstation and Chair plinth, what I'm trying to do is get a few bits built so that I can start cleaning up parts all together....
> Now all I need is to work out some electronics......:wave:


Oops. Sorry. Can't wait to see more, though!
:wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry, not so much as new stuff more of an addendum!
Whilst waiting for inspiration decided to build a more scale phaser than the one supplied with figures....


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

aeryn43 said:


> sorry, not so much as new stuff more of an addendum!
> Whilst waiting for inspiration decided to build a more scale phaser than the one supplied with figures....


That is a very nice scratch build considering the size great work there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I suggest you do some castings of that puppy. There's a whole market of frustrated Mego figure owners out there who would love this.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just started a phaser rifle in same scale
Although the Mego figures are a slightly smaller scale the phaser wouldn't look too out of place.....I am going to be trying to get a mould off of it.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Time waits for no woman.....here is the 1/8 phaser rifle, still needs a bit of clean up, might do something to the barrel end as well.
Must get back to the bridge build soon....:wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You must have tremendous eyesight to create such art in such a small scale. The level of detail is incredible--and spot on. Very impressive!

And, in the "bigga" scale, I am thoroughly enjoying following your bridge build. It is outstanding!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That is just freaking cool! You are a true artist. 

Sean


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice work on the phaser rifle :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gonna need a bigger bench!.....Just thought I would do a little more on this beastie:thumbsup:......All I need now is something to fill the big hole!.
Also any one interested in resin copies of my tiny phaser/rifle?.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'm seeing a Robot Chicken type of battle royale between the Mego figures and the Playmates figures, with the Playmates, and their vastly superior bridge set, wiping the floor with the Mego's and their spindly playset.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

That viewscreen could benefit from having a DVD player lcd screen behind it....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Pretty far out display you will have when its done. Nice work.
Checked out you site- really diggin' the SPV.:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Still working on a display for the view screen.....Have now built small console that stands next to screen, then had a minor brain attack and decided to alter screen so as to contain extra access like in FJ plans in tech manual.....well it makes sense to have another way on and off the bridge......new pics will follow shortly.
Spocks console has now been glued together, so that only leaves 7 more to build:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well here's some more shots for you......just gotta build other double consoles...(more plasticard needed!!)...on hold at moment cos i gotta build a Titanic for a shop display....and no its int the one from Dr Who.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. That's gonna be big........


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Unbelievable...!

What thickness of styrene sheet is most of this being built with?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fozzie said:


> Unbelievable...!
> 
> What thickness of styrene sheet is most of this being built with?


Just guessing from the in progress pics but it could be .040 or .060, possibly a mix of both.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

top of the class Kenlee:thumbsup:
Tho' I think there is some 30 thou in there as well......been cutting up so many sheets i lost count of what I using
I find it easier to work with thinner materials then add stiffeners. Makes cutting out less accidental....not so many blade slips.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*been a long time*

Well sorry there's not much progress on this beast, Gunstar has taken priority, but I will be back on it soon:thumbsup:
Meanwhile decided to find out how big it would actually be so.................
out with the cardboard.
Hubby took one look and said the immortal lines
"your'e not having that in this house!"


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Hubby took one look and said the immortal lines
> "your'e not having that in this house!"


But...but...but it's so beautiful!

You're doing an incredible job. What an amazing build!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

aeryn43 said:


> Well sorry there's not much progress on this beast, Gunstar has taken priority, but I will be back on it soon:thumbsup:
> Meanwhile decided to find out how big it would actually be so.................
> out with the cardboard.
> Hubby took one look and said the immortal lines
> "your'e not having that in this house!"


I had never put it together in my mind how big this was going to be, a very ambitious project indeed. I would have to turn that into a wall hanging since I would have no other place to display it.


----------



## wayvryder (Apr 11, 2010)

Excellent work! Truly a labor of love. Looking forward to seeing the finished build.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

aeryn43 said:


> Well sorry there's not much progress on this beast, Gunstar has taken priority, but I will be back on it soon:thumbsup:
> Meanwhile decided to find out how big it would actually be so.................
> out with the cardboard.
> Hubby took one look and said the immortal lines
> "your'e not having that in this house!"


Curious question, and if I'm wrong, I accept it, but...isn't the helm/nav console and Captain's chair supposed to be square with the main viewing screen? In this photo, it looks like if they're looking straight ahead, they're looking at the right-hand edge of the screen.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's a cardboard mockup and Aeryn apparently just plunked the parts down not concerned that they lined up with the viewscreen.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep your'e right....the captain's chair is not aligned properly, as Paulbo says.....it was a mis-plunk!.
Also realised hat you can't trust simple geometry.....all the sections between the screen and turbo lift were cut using the same former, and you guessed it....I had to "adjust" the turbo lift floors to make everything meet...
In his defence Hubby isn't really a jackass....just caught him on a bad day!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I dare say that every guy here wishes to various pantheons that he had a wife who was just as much into this stuff as we are. Hubby should count his blessings.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

aeryn43 said:


> Well sorry there's not much progress on this beast, Gunstar has taken priority, but I will be back on it soon:thumbsup:
> Meanwhile decided to find out how big it would actually be so.................
> out with the cardboard.
> Hubby took one look and said the immortal lines
> "your'e not having that in this house!"


Good Lord, thats a big model. I was thinking of trying the TMP/WOK bridge. The symmertry I like better. But that is IMHO anyway!

Awesome job so far!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so I'm still persevering with this beast
here's what we've got so far......not sure about the guy in the gold shirt tho'. he keeps sneaking into shot!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Too cool...! 

Keep posting pics. I want to see how this comes out!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice work there looking forward to the final result. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It's like he standing there, screaming, *"I'M CAPTAIN KIRRRRRK!!"*


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I think he's yelling about the imminent attack of the killer striped bra in front of the ship!
LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Vey nice and those Playmates 8 inch figures put out in the 1990's really compliment that bridge.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well that's what started this whole thing off.. Playmates 9 inch figures, equals 1/8 scale bridge......now all I need to do is work out how to make the doors open and close with that certain sound!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I really love these projects and this is on different. Great job so far can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

wow, I feel like I'm standing on the bridge with him!

Its beautiful - really fantastic and inspiring work, I wish I had the skills (and the room!)

Steve


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really looking fantastic!

Sean


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry no new pics for you guys, but I have finally built top viewscreens for all consoles....just giving the thing a rest before starting cleanup and detailing....did manage to build Spocks little computer terminal and those odd looking scanners tho':tongue:
Promise more pics soon


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well the mojo has returned:thumbsup:.....thought I had better get some more stuff on this beast before Fozzie finishes his!
Just printed display panels, will need cutting into singles tho' thought i had put them in correct groups to make it easier.....ah well.
Now all I got to work on is the big overhead ones
I decided to make all the switch consoles individually, so as to have variations...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Wow...those panel displays look great! That's going to look very impressive.

My project isn't nearly as ambitious as yours, Aeryn43. I'm in awe of what you've taken on and accomplished so far!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for those kind words Fozzie.......
I think your console is a lot cleaner in its construction than mine, think I may have been mistaken in sourcing some cheap plasticard, hope it stands up to the cleanup process.
Thats the problem with having to build in parts, more cost effective but more work in the long run.
Ah well just need to create the big viewscreen graphics now:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*new pic*

Still not much more done guys, but I thought you might like to see a new pic
(without the background detail!)
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130106_151451.jpg:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

aeryn43 said:


> Still not much more done guys, but I thought you might like to see a new pic
> (without the background detail!)
> http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130106_151451.jpg:)


 
Aeryn, take that smiley emoticon off the end of the link and it will work.

Awesome work!

Tom


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130106_151451.jpg

Looking good as always. Will you be moving one of the consoles from the port to starboard side or keep it symmetrical?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is really, really impressive! I hope you get back to this soon because I can't wait to see what you do further with this. I love the bridge almost as much as the _Enterprise _itself. It has so much visual appeal!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, aeryn43, I just popped by to check out your build but there don't seem to be any pictures to check out...Why is that, bud?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Check the link in my post (#57, i.e. two before yours). (My question was answered in another thread - she just threw the bridge together and it will ultimately be asymmetrical like the real thing.)


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay........that is REALLY impressive!!! And huge, too!
Awesome build and I am looking forward to seeing more of this!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi peeps!,
Sorry not much progress on this beast, still battling the dreaded cancer, but the good news is hopefully surgery is gonna be soon so the little bugger will be gone!.
as to the pics i had to remove a lot cos my allocation was overflowing...:tongue:
Still got all pics on my site at 
chianna47.webs.com 
so check em out there!.
Will try and get back to this soon...of course got to amend the top viewscreens to be more screen accurate..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Aeryn,

Don't apologize - you've got bigger fish to fry right now. Best wishes that the surgery goes well, I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Take care,
Paul


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi aeryn.
As Paul so eloquently stated, we are thinking of you and wishing you the speediest of recoveries from this nastiest of illnesses. For what it's worth, anyone who is brave enough to take this build on at 1:8 scale should find this upcoming operation to be a walk in the park!  
Get well soon!
Darren


----------

